# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  grip erneuer

## Unregistriert

moin,

hab ein board, auf dem mitlerweile fast kein halt mehr zu finden ist... gibts da irgendwie die mglichkeit was drauf zu schmieren? hatte z.b. an sonne sand-lack mischung gedacht... bin fr alle ideen oder erfahrungen offen. 

gruss
matze

----------


## El Fabio

Moin,
ich habe auf meinem alten Brett immer Sex Wax verwendet, um mehr grip zu bkeommen! Funktioniert wunderbar

----------


## Unregistriert

Hab so ein Waxboard auch schon mal gesehen (Grindig hoch 10) und trotzdem kein gscheiter halt.
Epoxydharz dnn aufrollen und Feinkristallzucker einstreuen. mglichst in der Sonne voll aushrten lassen, restlichen Zucker auswaschen. Beste Standlack dens gibt und ich hab schon viel ausprobiert. Lange lebensdauer suuuuper grip. Gute optik ;-)
Harz gut 3min rhren, wichtig!!

----------


## Unregistriert

Jungs, die Idee mit Epoxi und Zucker ist schon gut, aber ich wrde unbedingt Sand empfehlen. Natrlich nicht unbedingt die Lieblingskrnung vom Homespot, sondern eher  Quarzsand aus einem Baumarkt.

Man kann das ganze auch einfach in Klarlack einstreuen, drfte billiger und leichter zu verarbeiten sein als der 2-Komponenten-Epoxidharz.

Beim Epoxi brigens unbedingt Haustkontakt vermeiden, das Zeug sensibilisiert, das heit bei ausreichend Hautkontakt kann man eine unglauchlich ble Epoxiallergie bekommen. A

----------


## Unregistriert

Ausreichend kann je nach Typ (Allergieempfindlich) auch schon nach Trpfenbenetzung in fnf, sechs Fllen sein. Also besser nicht drin absttzen. Da Zeug wirkt hnlich wie ein Bienenstich, der ist ja auch erst nach dem dritte oder vierten Mal (je nach Typ) richtig gefhrlich.

----------


## Unregistriert

Das Problem ist nur das Klarlack im Grunde keine Lebensdauer am Board hat. Wenn man mit Epoxy arbeitet einfach Einweghandschuhe anziehen. Quarzsand ist zu fein. Feinkristallzucker ist mit Abstand das beste. Wenn man sich um 30,- Harz kauft bekommt man locker 5 Boards raus. Mit Schaumgummiwalze dnn aber deckend (logisch) auftragen

----------


## DMac

moin auch!

also ich hab mit zucker da so gemischte erfahrungen. zum einen ist die krnung des zuckers doch sehr grob, was der fusohle und anderen krperteilen (unterschenkel, wade) ne kleine "abreibung" spendiert als wrs ne grobe raspel, und zum einen hlt es nicht so lange. das liegt glaub ich daran, dass diese grobe oberflche einfach eher "platt" getreten wird. aber gehen tuts natrlich.

empfehlen wrde ich wie meine vorredner auch einen epoxy-harz mit einer rolle dnn auftragen und dann aber sogenannten "footdust" einstreuen. diesen bekommt man bei firmen, welche mit epoxyteilen handeln bzw. solche bearbeiten/herstellen, ist nmlich nichts anderes wie ganz feiner schleifstaub. den vorher noch schnell durch mamis kchensieb und dann aufs brett verteilen (am besten auch mit dem kchensieb) bis keine feuchte stelle mehr zu erkennen ist. ruhig etwas mehr drauf tun, den rest nachher abfegen und wieder verwenden!! 

diesen "footdust" bekommt man auch im handel, aber da zocken se dich fr 200 gramm schnell mit 10 euros ab. wie gesagt, es ist ein abfallprodukt, welches beim schleifen bzw. bearbeiten von epoxyteilen anfllt. frag mal etwas in deiner gegend rum, irgendwo hast bestimmt glck, und son eimerchen voll hlt fr 10 boards bestimmt, da kannste gleich nen paar kumpels mit versorgen. meiner erfahrung nach der griffigste standlack, ohne einem die pelle abzuziehen (ideal fr wave und freestyle boards). 

von sex-wax rate ich dir ab, weil du die reste auf der noch verbliebenen standflche nicht mehr ab bekommst, oder nur mit groer mhe. bei not im urlaub da tuts das natrlich, wenn man nacher eh ne neue standflche drauf machen will.

cu on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

Stimmt dass Feinkristallzucker etwas grber ist und unter Umstnden auch Schmerzen zufgen kann. Rein Haltmig aber mit A B S T A N D das grippigste da kann alles andere einpacken aber egal. Was die Haltbarkeit betrifft dass sich das schnell plattdrckt ist falsch. Mglich dass es mit Lack oder schlechtem epoxy so ist. Meine Mischung fahren alle meine Freunde (barfu) und ich mit Schuhen (immer, Freestyle) die Lebensdauer ist sogar mit Schuhen weit hher als der Originalstandlack der Boards. Meine Freunde haben sich ihre Fe aber nie aufgewetzt oder so. Wennst bld fllst hast halt pech gehabt was solls fr irgendwas muss man sich halt entscheiden. Grip oder mal ne Schrfung.
Die Surfshopstandlacks sind bei mir alle durchgefallen, der Grip war sogar neu scheie. Mit Schuhen war er nach 3x surfen weg.

----------


## Jrgen

Habe oben was von 'Footdust' gelesen. Das ist allerdings keine Epoxy-Schleifstaub, sondern der sehr feinr Staub, der von einem Surfboard-Blank abgerieben wird (beim Shapen). Kann man kaufen, oder sich aus einem Blank selber abschleifen. Blank-Reste fallen an, wenn  die Outline des Boards aus dem Blank ausgeschnitten wird. Diese Teile gibts garantiert bei jeder Reparaturwerkstatt oder Custom Made Schmiede (Adressen hier auf der Website unter LINKS).
Gre
Jrgen

----------


## DMac

nomma hallo
jau, jrgen hast recht, war ein fehler meinerseits. das ist schleifstaub vom blank, nicht von epoxyteilen. das kommt davon, wenn man nur noch vorm rechner sitzt und seit einer halben ewigkeit den hobel nicht mehr geschwungen hat...

----------


## Unregistriert

Wie in dem anderen Thread geschrieben: Das mit Salz oder Zucker geht gut (vorher muss natrlich ein Lack aufgetragen werden).
Ein wichtiger Tip: Zucker geht zwar prinzipiell. In praxi sieht das aber dann so aus, das sich auf dem Brett dann vor der ersten Wasserung smtliche Wespen der Umgebung niederlassen. Kein Scherz, selbst erlebt.
Also: Salz.

gruss a.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hab Salz probiert und es fngt sich an leicht stichig zu werden (farbmig) das mit den Wespen ist mir nicht passiert weil ich natrlich das Board nach dem Trocknen mit dem Schlauch ca. 1min geduscht habe dann gibts weder Wespenprobleme noch klebrige Fe.
vollstndige Aushrtung ist natrlich voraussetzung wie schon erwhnt wenn schon hart nochmal 2-3 Std in die Sonne.

----------


## Danger

Mach es halt wie bei nem Custom Made:
anschleifen, Epoxy oder Polyester drauf rollen und Shapestaub drauf streuen. Am Besten mit nem groben Sieb damit es schn gleichmssig wird. 
Ansonsten ist grober Zucker besser als Sand da er sich rauswscht und "Krater" hinterlsst die Halt geben. Bei Sand ist der NAchteil das es ne Ecke mehr Gewicht ist. Wozu hat man ewig Carbon und Leichtbauweisen wenn man dann 500g Sand aufs Brett haut ;-)

----------


## Unregistriert

alles klar...
werd mich dann bei der nchsten windfreien phase mal ran machen.

vielen dank fr eure hilfe / ideen.

*viel spa auf dem wasser*
matze

----------


## Unregistriert

Zucker wscht sich nicht raus und hinterlt Krater. Der Kristall bleibt so wie er ist, schn scharf  :Happy:  den berflssigen Zucker kann man absplen aber der am Harz drfte sich ansaugen und hrtet dann aus. Ich hab damit schon mehrere Boards gemacht alle Top ohne beschwerden. Mit Polyester kommst ned weit (hh) wenn du die nose aufgewalzt hast trocknet dir das Zeug schon unter der Walze, da bist noch weit entfernt vom Einstreuen des Zuckers oder was du jetzt halt so verwenden willst. Auerdem hat Polyester eine grausliche Farbe, Epoxyharz ist ganz klar. Riskier nix, ich krieg sogar Geld dafr, also glaub mir dass Salz (hatte ich auch schon probiert) oder Quarzsand ..... nicht so gut ist. Das war aber auch mein letztes Post zu dieser Sache.

----------


## jonas

Hallo

ich gestern das mit dem klarlack probiert! sau sche..... am surfspot hamses mir zwar empfohlen, ist aber echt blde, hat sich wie nen radiergummi abgerollt.... absoluter mist....

ich rate jedem davon ab! 
ab jetztnur noch 2komponenten zeug!

----------

